# Official Heresey Online Miniture Exchange Sign Ups are open



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._
*What is the miniature exchange?*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…

So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest. *When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 

2)Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event, or after you have contacted them by PM you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed, converted or paionted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges. :angry:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP:good:*

Please reply in this thread in the following format:

*Username – Location – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, Location, is the country in which you live. *Just the country.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka – USA – anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect or are interested in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Monday, 7 July – list closes
Friday, 11 July– folks can start shipping
Friday, 22 August – all participants should have shipped their minis

*How do you assign santas?:*
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: :yahoo:
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about.
*IMPORTANT:*Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern/question in this thread or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.

I recommend putting a link to this thread in your Heresy Online signature and encouraging folks to join us. The more people we have participating the more fun it tends to be.
Also if we could get a mod to temporary sticky this so that it doesn't get buried that would be great. The idea is to build friends through this exchange and have a good time doing it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier- Uk- Anywhere

I Play 40k, fantasy and battlefleet gothic. Any race is fine.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

Ragnos - England - Anywhere

Fantasy - Collecting Daemons so preferably that race.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42-U.S. of A.-Anywhere

I play 40k, collect all Imperial factions :drinks:


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

pyroanarchist - US - Anywhere

I play 40k and collect Chaos, DE, Traitor Guard, and Daemons. I'm not picky though, anything my gifter thinks I could use is fine by me.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryam_M - US - US
anything that is associated with nurgle would be nice


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Master Kashnizel- Canada- Canada or Northern US (I might make exceptions if I get a good deal from someone)

I need 40k Daemons Preferably Nurgle or Khorne but if any of you have a Slaanesh prince on Daemonic Mount I will trade you for that.

The only thing I am going to trade unless I find something else to trade are some 40k Ork Wartrakks and A few old Trukks. I assembled them when I was new to the hobby and made some crappy conversions on them but they are still a great way to add to any ork army. I also have a few Warbuggys.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Stickied for your pleasure Morfang.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Druchii in Space - UK - Anywhere

I play *40K* - Chaos Marines, Traitor Guard, Imperial Guard, *Fantasy* - Dark Elves, Dwarves, Bretonnia, Oh and I also play Blood Bowl and Mordheim.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Stickied for your pleasure Morfang.


Thank you very much. Once the end date hits this can be unsticked and sent to the thread grave yard. I will hopefully create a new thread for christmas.

This is the list of people from the first thread that wanted to join. So if they have not already signed up here I just wanted to post their names so that they are included.
Tanrel - USA - USA
Druchii in Space: UK - Anywhere
pyroanarchist - US - anywhere.
Ragnos - U.K - Anywhere 
Ancient Tiel' a fier- UK- anywhere
Loyalist32-USA-Anywhere

This is not a ship to list. I will make that later.:good:

Although it is nice to see a lot people willing to ship international. It is a great way to have a friend in another country.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Firewolf- UK- wherever

>> I play 40k, collect Space Wolves and Chaos Renegades mostly. Anything you think I can use will be greatfully received.


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

WNxSightless - USA - USA

I collect sisters of battle, but Im always up for the occasional interesting model, and I have close friends who collect fantasy dwarf and tau.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nightmare12369 - USA - USA
I play Space Marines, namely Dark Angels, in 40k.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Elchimpster- USA- Anywhere
40k: Blood Ravens, Thousand Sons, Ultramarines, Eldar, Imperial Guard.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

thirdstorm / USA / North America

CSM / Thousand Sons is my first army (wip)


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saint7515 / USA / USA or Canada

I only really play 40K: Black Templar (space marines w/o Librarians or devo squads; we are too manly to have those) and collect Eldar; Craftworld or Dark, no preference.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Elchimpster said:


> Elchimpster- USA- Anywhere
> 40k: Blood Ravens, Thousand Sons, Ultramarines, Eldar, Imperial Guard.


I can't guarantee my availability at this point. Please withdraw me from the Exchange.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Elchimpster said:


> I can't guarantee my availability at this point. Please withdraw me from the Exchange.


 
Sorry you have to withdraw but hope to see you at the next one.k:


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

1k-Termie - Canada - Canada

preferences : 
40k: Cool models like NECRONS!!!!! Drazhar master of blades, grey knights, such.
Fantasy: Night goblins, Night goblins..... um..... Night...... Goblins....


I will be gone in August, so shipping would have to be before that if possible. If nt, thats Great, Can pick it up at the post office. Gunna be in Germany! yeah!


----------



## garou_den (Jun 16, 2008)

garou_den granada spain 

necrons,tyranids.chaos,demons chaos (wip)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I wont be available in August either.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay here is the list for now please look it over and if anyone can spot a problem please PM me. THe list is *NOT OFFICIAL * until July 11th. THe person above you ships to you and you ship to the person below you. Please contact the member above you with the shipping address and your preferences. Contact the person below you to make sure you have their shipping address and what they may like. You don't have to get them what they want and the models don't even have to be the same race. 

Mini Exchange List

Master Kashnizel- Canada- Canada
1k-Termie - Canada – Canada

Saint7515 / USA / USA or Canada
thirdstorm - USA - North America
Nightmare12369 - USA – USA
Ryam_M - US – US
WNxSightless - USA – USA(Flagged)
Tanrel - USA – USA
Loyalist42-U.S. A.-Anywhere
Ragnos - U.K – Anywhere
Jase - Uk - Anywhere
garou_den-spain-? (Flagged)
Druchii in Space - UK – Anywhere
Morfangdakka – USA – anywhere
Firewolf- UK- wherever
Ancient Tiel' a fier- Uk- Anywhere
pyroanarchist - US – Anywhere

Flagged Memebers must ship first before other members ship to them. Those that are not going to be around in August you can ship on July 11 when the list is official.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry I cant ship to Northern US anymore due to money constraints.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

too late to sign up?

if it isn't it's Jase - Uk - Anywhere


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jase said:


> too late to sign up?
> 
> if it isn't it's Jase - Uk - Anywhere


 
Nope your in. Just make sure to read all the rules.

The list will be offical on July 11th and anyone else will have to wait for the next one.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Definately in, and just to make sure:

WNxSightless - USA – USA(Flagged)
Tanrel - USA – USA
Loyalist42-U.S. A.-Anywhere

means that WNx is shipping to me and I'm shipping to loyalist?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Tanrel said:


> Definately in, and just to make sure:
> 
> WNxSightless - USA – USA(Flagged)
> Tanrel - USA – USA
> ...


Nope it means that Wnx ships to you then when you recieve his stuff Ryam ships to him.

Ryam_M - US – US
WNxSightless - USA – USA(Flagged)
Tanrel - USA – USA

You can ship to loyalist any time after July 11th.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

ok, sounds good.


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe a little off topic, but does anyone know the best way to ship mini's? Packaging/postal etc...


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually buy a prepaid shipping box and pack the minis in something...newspaper, bubble wrap, something of this nature to cushion the minis. Oh, and I use the standard US Postal Service...won't overnight it unless requested. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

so is the list above the final list or what.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*List is Official*



Ryan_M said:


> so is the list above the final list or what.


 
*The SHipping List is Official start shipping! :yahoo::drinks:*
Mini Exchange List
MK and 1k-Termie will be shipping to each other.

Master Kashnizel- Canada- Canada
1k-Termie - Canada – Canada
-------------------------------------

Saint7515 / USA / USA or Canada
thirdstorm - USA - North America
Nightmare12369 - USA – USA
Ryam_M - US – US
WNxSightless - USA – USA(Flagged)
Tanrel - USA – USA
Loyalist42-U.S. A.-Anywhere
Ragnos - U.K – Anywhere
Jase - Uk - Anywhere
garou_den-spain-? (Flagged)
Druchii in Space - UK – Anywhere
Morfangdakka – USA – anywhere
Firewolf- UK- wherever
Ancient Tiel' a fier- Uk- Anywhere
pyroanarchist - US – Anywhere

Post when you recieve things and photos of what you get are always welcome.:good:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

pm'd garou-den, still not got a reply.  would like some time so i can prepare this...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jase said:


> pm'd garou-den, still not got a reply.  would like some time so i can prepare this...


 
See this is why I have certain people flagged. If you don't hear from him or from Druchii in Space that he recieved mini's from garou-den then you will be shipping to Druchii in Space.

I would email garou-den once or twice a week and let him know that if he doesn't respond by July 28th then you will shipping to Druchii. That will give you almost a month to ship. I would also email Druchii to get ideas from him just incase garou-den flakes on you.


----------



## HighMarshalHelbrecht (Jun 8, 2008)

HighMarshalHelbrecht- Australia- 40k Marines / Fantasy Dwarves or High Elves

Aus Only :biggrin:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

the list has been finalised sorry HMH, i'm pretty sure it's too late, but i'll let morfang have the final word.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I got my model. I'm just confirming. I will be sending 1k his model soon.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

any pictures? is it painted/converted?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

HighMarshalHelbrecht said:


> HighMarshalHelbrecht- Australia- 40k Marines / Fantasy Dwarves or High Elves
> 
> Aus Only :biggrin:


 
Sorry your late on this one since the list official. If this one goes well I'll be running one in December so look for that one.:good:

Good to see some people are getting stuff in the mail already. I need to get mine boxed up and in the post before I end up looking like a dill weed.:crazy:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Jordan Darko - UK anywhere - Death Guard


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got mine in the mail today...not likely to be able to ship until August, though. Bloody college student broke-ness...*grumble....


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

got mine today, thanks a ton!


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, it's coming upto the 25th july and i've still had no contact with Garou-den, gunna pm Druchii, see if he's heard from him, if he hasn't i'm gonna go and ship straight to Druchii. wanna get it done asap


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

oh that reminds me, jase, i might be able to ship yours next monday or something like that, just been a bit busy at the mo, but you'll get it soon.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Got Mine on Saturday.:mrgreen:more bikers to add to my growing biker gang.

Mailed mine out today.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Ive had a lot on but dont think i have forgotton i will be ready to ship out soon.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Got mine Yesterday! Assembled, painting, ill show when Im done!:victory:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Got mine today. Well appreciated Dakka. Will start building tommorrow.k:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

got my minis today thank you nightmare.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

welcome, thought you might like.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Just checking in to remind everybody that they have one week left to get their stuff mailed out if you have not done so. If you know you are going to be late please post here or pm your giftee. To all those that have shipped thank you for participating in this event.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

it appears mine has been lost in the warp 

druchii pm'd me to double check if i'd sent it, despite the fact that i sent it more than a week ago 

i've pm'd druchii to let him know there's a replacement on it's way, and this time it'll be recorded!!

sadly though, it's just a bunch of the original rejects


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I still have a slim hope, but will gladly accept the replacements should the originals never turn up. Postal service in the UK has been really odd lately, taking too long for some stuff to arrive, and thats when its first class recorded. (Which is odd as they don't go into the regular mail,) dread to think what mail is bleeding out the system at the moment when it isn't recorded.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

WEE!
I've been in contact with Pyro; I don't have anything yet, though he has been responding to queries quickly whenever I have them. No worries!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it looks like this one is done and I hope everyone had fun. I know I did host it so I think I'll set up a christmas one as well but with a twist this time you won't know who is shipping to you. It will just arrive like a surprise on christmas day.

So keep an eye out for the next one and I hope you all enjoyed your minis. I know I have some ork bikes that need to get put together West Koast Choppaz style.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

got mine thanks.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!










Suddenly, my plans for the DE have just skyrocketed!

I also need more paint...

THANKS PYRO!!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Saint7515 said:


> HOLY COW!!!
> Suddenly, my plans for the DE have just skyrocketed!
> 
> I also need more paint...
> ...


 
Well at least I know what I can send you if I get you for the christmas one. *secret DE player myself*:so_happy:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

thats the thing though... I've always like DE, but total eldar I bought up until now was some OOP harlequins cause' of the funkey Quin' dex...

HE SENT ME 7 SCOURGES!!! 7! the 2 non-painted ones arn't additions to a hidden army; THEY ARE 2/7THS OF THE CURRENT ONE!

Sorry for the caps... lots of excitement...

and more paint...


----------

